# Amazfit T Rex Pro



## dhamiltongrey

Hi all

I'm wearing the T Rex Pro from amazfit and it's an amazing watch. It's so good it's replaced my long time G-SHOCK and that had really surprised me. 

Today I'm wanting more watch faces but I'm limited to a handful, does anyone have any clue how I can create my own? 

Many thanks


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Anyone?


----------



## Brimstone

I have a T-Rex Pro arriving Thursday, so I haven't tried this yet, but supposedly this editor is compatible:









AmazFit_Watchface_Editor_(GTR47ToGTR2).zip


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





The only other way to do it iswith the official watchface maker web based platform from dev.HuAmi.com, which can then be exported. You have to apply for a developer account. It is quite the process as they ask for photographic proof of your ID and takes a few days to verify.


----------



## BarracksSi

Brimstone said:


> as they ask for photographic proof of your ID


HELL NO

*****... for just some watch faces?...

(edit - "J-e-s-u-s" gets bleeped out??)


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Thanks for the editor. I'll give it a try. Not sure why you need to upload identification for something that is for making watch faces. Interesting indeed


----------



## dhamiltongrey

I read that a dev called sasha won't be working on any more watch faces for the t rex, that's a shame Coz they are really good. It's so frustrating going on amazefaces as they show some brilliant faces but they are all incompatible with the pro. It's a bit ridickerous that they won't apply to my watch.. choice is limited for the pro, very limited


----------



## Brimstone

dhamiltongrey said:


> I read that a dev called sasha won't be working on any more watch faces for the t rex, that's a shame Coz they are really good. It's so frustrating going on amazefaces as they show some brilliant faces but they are all incompatible with the pro. It's a bit ridickerous that they won't apply to my watch.. choice is limited for the pro, very limited


I am hoping that the lack of faces is just because it's new. I would expect that within the next couple of months it will increase. If not, I guess I will be learning to do it myself and that editor is not very intuitive.


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Brimstone said:


> I am hoping that the lack of faces is just because it's new. I would expect that within the next couple of months it will increase. If not, I guess I will be learning to do it myself and that editor is not very intuitive.


I hope your right.


----------



## Brimstone

I was finally able to get the Amazfaces T-Rex Pro compatible faces to transfer to my watch. It was confusing and complicated, but at least I can access the new ones that people are making now.


----------



## dhamiltongrey

I have successfully managed to unpack and repack and upload a watch face to my t rex pro and it works. Going to start making my first proper face tonight.


----------



## Ed.YANG

this is one MudderRubbingFreakin...








...large piece of plastic!​


----------



## dhamiltongrey

I've been customising watch faces for a few days now and now my favourite past time


----------



## Brimstone

Ed.YANG said:


> this is one MudderRubbingFreakin...
> View attachment 15858496
> 
> ...large piece of plastic!​












Next to a Mudmaster, it doesn't seem so big.


----------



## Watchout63

I have a regular T-Rex. You may want to check out this site as it has many developers and tons of watch faces.









Home | 🇺🇦 AmazFit, Zepp, Xiaomi, Haylou, Honor, Huawei Watch faces catalog


amazfitwatchfaces.com is the world's largest collection of watch faces for Amazfit, Zepp, Bip, Pace, Stratos, Cor, Verge, Verge Lite, GTR, GTS, T-Rex, watches. Here you can find everything you need to customize & personalize your device! The website also has catalogs of watch faces for Xiaomi...




amazfitwatchfaces.com





You'll need this app to load the faces on your watch via Bluetooth transfer: ‎Zepp (formerly Amazfit)


----------



## Ed.YANG

I've not yet got the watch in operation. As when I scan the initial barcode on the initialization screen, I was directed to Google play store which I don't hv account on that. 
Is there any "one app to rule them all" such that I can control not just only this but also possibly others which runs wearOS in my future acquisition?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Brimstone said:


> Next to a Mudmaster, it doesn't seem so big.


It'll be interesting to see how the upcoming wearOS G-Squad stand against the TRex-Pro!


----------



## Ed.YANG

dhamiltongrey said:


> I've been customising watch faces for a few days now and now my favourite past time
> View attachment 15858589





Watchout63 said:


> I have a regular T-Rex. You may want to check out this site as it has many developers and tons of watch faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | 🇺🇦 AmazFit, Zepp, Xiaomi, Haylou, Honor, Huawei Watch faces catalog
> 
> 
> amazfitwatchfaces.com is the world's largest collection of watch faces for Amazfit, Zepp, Bip, Pace, Stratos, Cor, Verge, Verge Lite, GTR, GTS, T-Rex, watches. Here you can find everything you need to customize & personalize your device! The website also has catalogs of watch faces for Xiaomi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazfitwatchfaces.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need this app to load the faces on your watch via Bluetooth transfer: ‎Zepp (formerly Amazfit)


I had just got the watch to work last nite, or should i say 12hrs ago...
Anyway, the TRex-Pro is a very secluded system that cost me 2 days to search and dwell on how to get the watch to work. Native wearOS app cannot detect the presence of the watch. It's eventually i was advised by my colleague that Amazfit watches can only be "broken into" thru the Zepp app. And to use Zepp, I have to use any of the social media account to register the use of the app before I scan go into the next stage to scan the 2d barcode to get the watch automatically sync with my phone and updating itself.

Yeah... now the fun begins... most of the time i'm looking into the Zepp watch face gallery for alternate faces, which now is only 32 different type of options available.
Thru the link given by WatchOut63 I managed to find my favorite face... A Mickey dial, downloaded, but couldn't use because there seems to be some kind of missing link in the Zepp app that allows me to access to the download folder to extract and use the face...

I guess it's another few more days of exploration again...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Here's how ultra low display on all day display setting...








... from the highest power juicing display brightness ...








... and how it adjusts itself in different environment ...​


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## dhamiltongrey

I have gotten a lot further in my development of watch faces. Converted a few t rex to t rex pro now and find a few g shock faces for myself. If anyone wants a rangeman 9400 face for t rex pro let me know


----------



## dhamiltongrey




----------



## Edwardnakatsuka

Brimstone said:


> I was finally able to get the Amazfaces T-Rex Pro compatible faces to transfer to my watch. It was confusing and complicated, but at least I can access the new ones that people are making now.


Would you be so kind of sharing the bin file for the pipboy please? Haven't been able to convert it since then


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Edwardnakatsuka said:


> Would you be so kind of sharing the bin file for the pipboy please? Haven't been able to convert it since then


Sure. I'll find it today and send link on here


----------



## Namic12

dhamiltongrey said:


> I have successfully managed to unpack and repack and upload a watch face to my t rex pro and it works. Going to start making my first proper face tonight.



How did you do that? which tool used?


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Namic12 said:


> How did you do that? which tool used?


I used the editor for windows. I've since dune over 180 faces


----------



## thebarak

Every smart watch owner wants more and more faces. So far there are not very many official stock faces for the T-Rex Pro. "Tactical Yellow" is really the only one that gives me what I need, which is easy to see Weekday/ Month/ Date/ Hour/ Minutes/ Seconds. My essential five. I use other faces also, but it takes my eyes a while to find the essentials on most of them, if they are even present at all.


----------



## Dude0007

Hi folks, I am also planning to buy trex pro, but I am not so sure if I should purchase the trex pro or GS Honor Pro. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## lvt

Dude0007 said:


> Hi folks, I am also planning to buy trex pro, but I am not so sure if I should purchase the trex pro or GS Honor Pro. Does anyone have a suggestion?


Amazfit is a Xiaomi sub-brand while Honor is a Huawei sub-brand. Both make good smart watches.

Which watch do you like the most by apparence?


----------



## Vdubz

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz

FYI not sure if it’s been known widely yet but AmazFaces app on iPhone (android has an app too I believe) works with the trex pro. I just side loaded several faces that look pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

